# 2000 Chevy Silverado Remote Start



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is on for you guys:

I installed a AutoPage c3-rf603 into a 2000 cehvy Silverado with the Passlock II, I also installed a DEI Xpresskit PLJX for the Passlock II bypass. Programmed everything, set the passlock program, bam truck starts. Leave it over night, come in the next day, the remote start does not work, trips the security on the truck....dsconect the passlock memory wire, reset the security on the truck, and re-program the passlock bypass, truck starts with the remote. Tuck the unit away under the dash. go to roll it out of the shop, one last test, not working...***!!! Try to start with the key, nothing, reset the factory security, truck starts with the key, re-program the passlock bypass, truck will not start with the remote, or with the key...factory security tripped. The only other viable option is that I have the wrong Passlock bypass, abd I need the XK01 bypass. Calld DEI, I have the right one. They are no help. Called Autopage, everything checks out....Now the only other option is the factory security doesnt like the passlock...any sggestions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

So it's tripping the factory/passlock when you remote start it then it all falls apart from there. Seems the factory/passlock is not "seeing" the signal or you have the wrong wire to disable it?
Not sure on your unit but I use a negative output that is constant when using the remote start.
If it is learning the code, but then when you close it up starts to act up. Then you have a bad connection on one of the t-taps/wire splices, recheck all connections. I will go so far as to splice the factory wire open(remove the shething 1 inch long) then use a small screw driver to open the wire half way so the after market wire will go through it. Then I wrap it around the factory wire, solider it for extra measure, wire tie both wires, then tape them up.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

These damn remote starts are what caused my premature balding


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the problem is random, like the factoy security is going haywire. I can disconnect the brown wire for the bypass, reset the factory security and start the truck. I can reprogram the passlock and everything will work. If I dont touch it for a few minutes it will drop off and trip all security...The unit was purchased outside of my store so I am unsure if it is a viable unit on its own. We are going to be trying a different unit for the remote start function.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Just a idea I thought of, on some starters the main harness needs to see a ground when not being used, in other words the main harness of the car needs to be used(I'm sure you know this just bouncing stuff off you here). 

I know its a pain in the azz when you have to relearn the factory key code.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah wait 10 minutes....stupid... I have installed this system in a similar vehicle with no problem before. I will see what happens when I get the XK01 in and try that for the bypass. I know the starter has a 12+ signal when cranking over but not in any other position like it i suppose to, unless my volt meter is lying to me too....son of a.....
Ill keep you guys posted on the "Adventures in Remote Start Land" ....copyright 2009  Hands of my quote Tarentino


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

How about the stater wire, is there more than one? I know it was working so.....Again just bouncing here. Sometimes you can jar a thought lose that will find the fix. 
I remember doing the GMC conversion vans(1990's), we would have to go to the dealer to do the install. And there was no room under the dash, so we would cut the rubber fire wall boot then snake the wires inside from under the hood. I would use long nose pliers to push the male tap into the female, as my hand could not fit up in there.

When you find it let me know!!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I really don't know much, but could it be possible that the bypass is faulty?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

This was a long time ago. Just about a year ago..


----------

